# Need help choosing version of Logos 3 Scholar's Library



## Broadus

I appreciate the insight I received concerning my initial query about Logos Bible Software. Now I need to determine which product to get: Scholar's Library, Scholar's Library: Silver, or Scholar's Library: Gold.

This is my question: What is included in the Silver version and in the Gold version that you would regret not having? I can manage the highest version, but it would delay purchasing some commentaries and other sets that I'd love to add. These commentaries, though, I do have in hard copy, so it's not like I wouldn't have them. I just wouldn't have the convenience and search capabilities of the digital copies.

Another way to put it is this: Why not get the entry-level Scholar's Library and add some commentaries and sets I want? That's why I would like insight on what comes in the Silver and Gold that you guys would not want to be without.

BTW, I can get them for 25% off, which works out to $472.46 for the basic Scholar's, $749.96 for the Scholar's Silver, and $1034.96 for the Scholar's Gold. And I am looking at this as a pastor. For what it's worth, I have BibleWorks 7.

Thanks much.

Bill


----------



## Kenneth_Murphy

For what it's worth this is what I would do.

I would print out the comparison chart 
Comparison Chart - Compare Logos Bible Software Packages

Then go through all the books/sets and mark anything you think you would want at some point even 5 years out. Then check the prices of those items individually and see if they add up to enough to justify the higher packages. I think the items included in the scholar's libraries are priced at something like 10-20% of the price you would pay to add them seperately. So it doesn't take many sets to justify getting the next higher package. However, if you find you don't want/need anything in the higher packages then just get the cheaper one and add the books you want individually.

As an example I've heard that this commentary set is very good 
The New International Greek Testament Commentary (12 Volumes) and is included in the Gold edition. This is on sale now individually for $533 so with your pastor's discount it's still $400 dollars. So if this is a commentary set you would want then this item alone would justify moving from the silver to the gold library. I would like to have the early church fathers (37 vol) and Dogmatic Theology (Shedd) which at your discount combined is around another $250. Both of those come in the silver and gold librarys but not the base one. But that about covers your cost difference. So if you wanted just those 3 purchases it would be worth getting the Gold library in my opinion. I'm saving for it myself.

I hope that helps.


----------



## Broadus

Hi Kenneth,

Yes, I've pored over the Comparison Chart quite a bit. The Early Church Fathers I would definitely appreciate, so I'm really debating between the Silver and Gold, it seems. The NIGTC has some mammoth commentaries, but the Logos search feature would perhaps make them even more usable. I'm just guessing since I've not actually used the full-fledged Logos search engine. Thanks for your insight.

Bill


----------



## DMcFadden

Bill,

Ken nailed it methodologically. If you price the items individually, you can see whether you would like to pony up the extra or not. As I previously told you, my collections total 3,553 volumes. UNFORTUNATELY, by purchasing them piecemeal over the years (they did not start out with these fancy collections), the cost has been MUCH higher than if I had been able to get many of them all at once at a discount.

But, whichever set you buy, look forward to Christmas and the Logos mega sale where they will bundle several hundreds of books together for pennies on the dollar. Also, Google around and you can find several hundred books for free available to add to your Logos collections (cf. http://www.stilltruth.com/topics/technology/libronix/pbb).

And, among the pre-pubs from Logos you can get some great discounts (e.g., Hermeneia was CHEAP with it was pre-pub). Currently, they are working on the Goold edition of John Owen’s works in English with the original Latin treatises completely retained in portions of volume sixteen and the entirety of volume seventeen, _JBL_, Erickson's _Christian Theology_, _Dictonary of Latin and Greek Theological Terms_, and Wright's _Jesus and the Victory of God_. Pre-publication specials are often less than 50% of the cost of the hardbound books. Barth's entire _Church Dogmatics_, for instance, was less than $300 (instead of $840).


----------



## Broadus

Thanks, Dennis, once again.

My investigating Logos is starting to open up a new way of study and preparation for me and, at age 52, that's exciting and intimidating. The potential for more efficient and deeper study is exciting; the learning curve to utilize the software is intimidating.

As far as the versions go, I will probably bite the bullet and go for Gold, putting off acquiring many texts I would like to add. I've been trying to find someone saying, "Buy the basic Scholar and add what you really want. The stuff in the Silver and Gold are not that usable for a pastor." But, as Kenneth pointed out, the _Early Church Fathers_ (which sit mostly unused on my shelves---searching is laborious) pushes it to Silver, and the _NIGTC_ makes Gold hard to resist. Plus, The Context of Scripture, which I do not have, looks helpful to have as a tagged reference, as well as _The Exegetical Dictionary of the NT_, both in Gold alone. The _Baker Encyclopedia of the Bible_ (Gold) would not be my first choice, but it should prove helpful, and having _God, Revelation, and Authority_ tagged will be good, too.

Perhaps Christmas will be a good time to make some helpful acquisitions. Thanks for the heads up.

Bill


----------



## wallingj

That is probably the best approach, just buy the Gold. I read a review this morning that said either go with the Original Language collection or Gold, but skip the Silver. I went from the NASB collection to the Silver then the Gold, probably a more expensive route.


----------



## Kenneth_Murphy

DMcFadden said:


> But, whichever set you buy, look forward to Christmas and the Logos mega sale where they will bundle several hundreds of books together for pennies on the dollar.



Dennis,

Regarding this Christmas sale, do they advertise it on their website or send out notices to existing customers? If it is a really great deal I'd be interested in picking up the special even before I got the full package which I'm still saving for. I'd hate to miss out on it. I'm not sure I'll be able to get the full scholar's library gold before this Christmas or not. A lot depends on how long I can get my wife to wait on an updated washer and dryer set.


----------



## refbaptdude

Yes, go for the Gold

And there are lots of free downloads (PBB Files) at:
http://www.stilltruth.com/category/technology/libronix-downloads


----------



## DMcFadden

I got the "Christmas offer" by email as an existing customer. However, they also put it on their web site. And, since the Libronix engine is free, you can begin loading the free items from the internet now while you are saving up and the add the Christmas books later.

Actually, the most economical way to get into Logos is the following:

1. Purchase the _Nelson's Ultimate Bible Reference Library _for about $20.
Nelson's Ultimate Bible Reference Library

You will receive 100 resources as follows:

*Bible Versions*
1890 Darby Bible 
The King James Version 
The King James Version Apocrypha 
The New American Bible 
The New Century Version 
The New King James Version 
The New Living Translation 
The New Revised Standard Version with Apocrypha 
The Revised Standard Version

*Apologetics*
30 Days to Understanding What Christians Believe 
Answers To Tough Questions

*Commentaries*
Collected Works of W.E. Vine (5 Volumes) 
King James Version Bible Commentary 
Matthew Henry's Commentary 
With the Word Bible Commentary

*Cross-Referencing*
Nelson's Topical Bible Index 
New Nave's Topical Bible 
The New Treasury of Scripture Knowledge

*Devotional/Classics*
Augustine's Confessions 
Grace Abounding to the Chief of Sinners 
Holy War 
Imitation of Christ 
Morning and Evening 
On This Day

*Dictionaries*
Nelson's New Illustrated Bible Dictionary 
Smith's Bible Dictionary

*Fiction/Allegory*
In His Steps 
Pilgrim's Progress

*Handbooks*
Hayford's Bible Handbook 
Talk through the Bible

*Language Tools*
Strong's Enhanced Lexicon - Concordance 
Tense, Voice, Mood Analysis of the Bible

*Manners and Customs*
Illustrated Manners & Customs of the Bible (Packer/Tenny)

*Maps & Charts*
Nelson Map Collection 
Nelson’s Complete Book Of Maps & Charts 
Nelson’s 3-D Bible Mapbook 
Nelson’s Teaching Outlines Of The Bible 
Visual Survey Of The Bible

*Parallels*
Gospel Parallels, New Revised Standard Version 
Revelation: Four Views

*Spirit-Filled Life™ Library*
The Century of the Holy Spirit 
Handbook for Spiritual Warfare
Spirit-Filled Life™ Bible Discovery Study Guides (24 Titles)
Becoming a Leader after God's Heart : A Study of 1 & 2 Samuel and 1 Chronicles 
Beyond The Veil (SFL; Hebrews) 
Everyday Wisdom for Everlasting Life : A Study of Proverbs 
Experiencing God’s Faithfulness in Judgment and Hope (SFL; Jeremiah, Lamentations, Ezekiel) 
Exploring the Depths of Life and Love: A Study of Job, Ecclesiastes, and the Song of Solomon 
Fearless Faith (SFL; Galatians, 1 & 2 Thessalonians) 
His Name is Jesus (SFL; Matthew, Mark, Luke) 
Kingdom Living (SFL; Romans) 
Kingdom Power (SFL; Acts) 
Living Beyond the Ordinary (SFL; John) 
Milestones To Maturity (SFL; Exodus, Leviticus, Numbers, Deuteronomy) 
Ministering in the Spirit and Strength of Jesus (SFL; 2 Corinthians, 1, 2 Timothy, Titus) 
Passing Faith's Tests with Love and Joy : A Study of James, 1&2 Peter, 1-3 John, Jude 
Pathways to Pure Power (SFL; 1 Corinthians) 
Possessing the Promise of God (SFL; Joshua, Judges) 
Prisoner of Joy (SFL; Ephesians, Philippians, Colossians, Philemon) 
Promises And Beginnings (SFL; Genesis) 
Receiving or Refusing God's Glory : A Study of 1 & 2 Kings and 2 Chronicles 
Redemption and Restoration (SFL; Ruth, Esther) 
Restoring and Renewing the People of God : A Study of Ezra & Nehemiah 
Singing From the Heart (SFL; Psalms) 
Twelve Voices For Truth (SFL; Minor Prophets) 
Until The End of Time (SFL; Daniel, Revelation) 
Welcome the Saving Reign of God: A Study of Isaiah

*Spirit-Filled Life™ Kingdom Dynamics Study Guides (14 Titles)*
Answering the Call to Evangelism (SFL) 
Appointed to Leadership 
Biblical Ministries Through Women 
Focusing on the Future (SFL) 
God's Way to Wholeness 
Kingdom Warfare 
Life in the Kingdom 
People of the Covenant 
People of the Spirit 
Power Faith (SFL) 
Praying In the Spirit 
Race & Reconciliation (SFL) 
Spirit-Filled Family (SFL) 
Towards More Glorious Praise

*Study Bibles*
Believer's Study Bible 
King James Version Study Bible 
Spirit Filled Life Study Bible 
Woman’s Study Bible 
Word in Life Study Bible

*Theology/Church History*
A Heritage of Great Evangelical Teaching 
Calvin's Institutes of the Christian Religion 
Complete Works of Josephus 
Complete Works of Philo 
Westminster Confession Of Faith 
Westminster Larger Catechism 
Westminster Shorter Catechism

*Word Studies*
King James Bible Word Book 
New Strong’s Dictionary Of Hebrew And Greek Words 
New Strong's Guide to Bible Words 
Vine’s Complete Expository Dictionary Of OT/NT Words 
Vine’s Topical Index - W. E. Vine 
Vine’s You Can Learn New Testament Greek!

OK, quit laughing about the "Spirit Filled library." You don't have to read it. Besides, this package is only $20!

2. Go to http://www.stilltruth.com/topics/technology/libronix/pbb and download dozens of cool classics for FREE in the Libronix format!!!

3. Check out the tutorials on the Logos site to learn how to use the program OR buy their tutorial CD, OR go to a Camp Logos and learn how to use it first hand.

4. Now that you have a few hundred books on your hard drive, select individual volumes, OR packages from Logos, OR pre-publication specials to your heart's desire (subject to budgetary limitations).


----------



## wallingj

eNelson Bible software is also Logos with just a scaled down list of books, but it is cheaper. CBD offers different collections. AMG offers the NASB collection for around $40 something. That is how I got started because I wanted the NASB Bible in my original collection. Logos allowed me to use this to upgrade to the Scholars version sometime later.


----------



## DMcFadden

The _Still the Truth _site has hundreds of free volumes of Hengstenberg, Schaff, Chafer, Murray, Hodge, Edersheim, Thomas Watson, Richard Baxter, Josephus, Fairbairn, Spurgeon, Chesterton, Edwards, Leupold, Pickering, Alleine, Geneva Bible Notes, Law, Thomas Boston, Barth, Newton, Meyer, Warfield, Maclaren, Whitefield, Fox, Kuyper, Bunyan, Berkhof, Calvin, Pink (more than 60 titles!), Bridges, Winslow, Flavel, Grammar of the LXX, M'Cheyne, Thomas Brooks, Gill, Owen, Charnock, Barnes, Lloyd Jones, Machen, etc.

http://www.stilltruth.com/topics/technology/libronix/pbb


----------



## Broadus

*Update*

I ordered Logos Scholar's Gold this afternoon. 25% discounts are easy to find, and, as previously indicated, 40% discounts for students and profs can be obtained during select times of the academic year.

At any rate, after several days of too much researching, I became convinced that Logos in general and the Scholar's Library Gold version in particular, were the way to go. I even flirted with Wordsmith 8, but the cost of three sets in Gold added to the cost of Wordsmith's largest set would have put the cost of WS plus the sets (one of which, the _New International Greek Testament Commentary_) above Logos Gold. I tried, but I could not justify another route.

And I was fortunate enough to get them to include the _Complete Spurgeon Collection_ . 

Thanks again for all the input.

Bill


----------



## Hippo

The best deal that I could find for Logo 3 Scholars edition was at Family Christian Stores - Scholar's Library - Logos Bible Software 3 - Logos Research Systems where you get the Scholars edition with the fairly standard 25% off but you can also use the discount code 1186759 to get a further 20% off ($5 in every $25), reducing the price from:

Standard with 25% off = $472
further discount = $90
Net price = $382

Which is not bad compared to the retal price of $630.


----------



## Broadus

And now you join the conversation, _after_ I order.  That is a good deal, indeed. Thanks for sharing.

It is interesting how these things work, though, as Kenneth pointed out above. If you buy the base Scholar's Library for $382 and if you want to add two items that come standard in the Gold which I wanted, e.g. the _New American Commentary_ ($475--Nehemiah Software) and the Early Church Fathers ($190--Nehemiah Software), the total is $1047, about $8 more than the Gold costs with the 25% discount. I didn't comparison shop--you may doubtlessly find these elsewhere for less. There are, of course, many other products one may wish to have which would make the difference even greater. For instance, the _New International Greek Testament Commentary_ is $490 at Nehemiah, and that's standard in the Gold. The total cost has jumped to $1537 if one wanted these three items.

That said, if a person can afford only the basic Scholar's Library or does not want or need anything more, then that's the way to go for him. Everybody doesn't want or need the same thing.

I just want to reinforce the advice I've gotten from all over---buying the largest collection you can afford is the most economical way to go in the long run.

Bill


----------



## Hippo

You Americans are coupon crazy, you really do not get this plethora of coupons in the UK, but even that is starting to change.

It was my understanding that if you want the "Gold" you have to buy the basic Scholar package first then upgrade directly with Logos, is that not the case?


----------



## Broadus

With several online vendors, the method you describe is correct. You get the discounted price for the basic Scholar's Library and then pay the difference between the full, retail price of the basic Scholar's and the Silver or Gold, depending upon which you want to upgrade to. If you use this method to upgrade to the Gold, the savings is only 6%. For instance, check out Nehemiah Bible Software.

However, we coupon-crazy Americans (as well others, I hope) can go directly to the Logos site, place the item in the cart, and at checkout enter such accepted coupons as PASTOR, CARM, FOUNDERS, and a host of others, and get 25% off the entire bundle. That's what I did and got Scholar's Gold for $1035 (I think I miscalculated by a couple of dollars above).

Plus, if you deal directly with Logos by contacting them by email, you can occasionally get something extra. I managed to get the Complete Spurgeon Collection for free, which really sweetened the deal, giving an almost 30% (29.4) discount on the Scholar's Gold plus Spurgeon.

I will say that dealing directly with Logos' sales staff was a delight--no pressure and very helpful.

Bill


----------



## DMcFadden

I have used both the direct and indirect ("coupon" discounter) routes. In my experience, some discounters will beat Logos prices (e.g., Rejoice) for add-ons. However, the pre-pub prices through Logos directly will beat anyone.

So, if you are purchasing a resource that is not out yet, go through Logos directly. If you are looking for a single book add-on that has been out for some time, find a discounter. If you are looking for an entry into the system, it doesn't matter: Logos will "deal" just about as well as any discounter.

Barth, for example was only $299 as a pre-pub. It now sells through Logos for $699. The same was true for the Hermeneia commentary, ICC, WBC, etc. Pre-pubs will beat anybody. All you need to do is wait a few months (which you would need to do anyway until they are published).

The ICC (too rich for my blood!) in print retails for $2,844. Nehemiah sells it for $1,499. Logos sells it for $1,094. When it was a pre-pub, it was just a few hundred dollars!


----------



## jogri17

not to brag, but I paid 0.00 for my logos gold. I won it in a internet contest hosted by Coral Ridge Ministries! I just wanted to use this chance to say thanks and give them some free publicity!


----------



## Broadus

jogri17 said:


> not to brag, but I paid 0.00 for my logos gold. I won it in a internet contest hosted by Coral Ridge Ministries! I just wanted to use this chance to say thanks and give them some free publicity!



Good for you! 

Bill


----------



## Kenneth_Murphy

With all this looking at the scholar's Libraries again, I finally decided to throw in with Logos and order the Scholar's Library Gold. I called their sales department and was able to get the Scholars Gold for 25% off and add on Reymonds Systematic, Calvin's Commentaries and Baker New Testament Commentaries sets as well with slight discounts amounting to getting Reymond's for free. So that should provide me a nice starting base of electronic resources.


----------



## Broadus

Good for you, Kenneth. That is a good start, indeed!

My Logos Scholar's Gold arrived Wednesday, and I've started to get into it. My free Spurgeon's collection should arrive within a couple of weeks, and I ordered the Baker NT Commentary set ([Hendriksen/Kistemacher] $70), Boice Expositional Commentaries ($150) and R. C. Sproul Digital Library ($35) from Rejoice Christian Software. If you haven't checked out Rejoice, do so. Dennis put me on to them, and they have some great deals, though the Baker NT Commentary just went up to $80, still a great deal.

My two most pressing desires are the MacArthur complete set and Calvin's Commentaries. They'll have to wait for now.

BTW, as Dennis also mentioned, be sure to check out the Logos pre-pubs. I put Kuyper's works, Lenski's commentaries, Cunningham's _Historical Theology_, and Jonathan Edwards' works on pre-pub order.

You have to be careful about the pre-pubs, though. I was all set to put Tozer's works on order for the pre-pub price of $190, and that price would go up to $390, or something like that, if memory serves. However, Dennis pointed out to me that almost the same set of Tozer in the CROSS format is on sale at Rejoice for $35. For the life of me, I cannot understand why the Libronix version of Tozer is so much more expensive. I will pay a little more for a Libronix book or collection in order to have it in my main digital library, as in the case of Kuyper, though I'm debating it because Doxa sells it for $10 in the CROSS format, while the Libronix pre-pub is $20 (though the pre-pub has now gone up to $25). However, I wasn't going to pay an extra $155 for basically the same thing just to have Tozer in my Logos library, and I'm certainly not going to pay $390 for it!

If you haven't yet done so, go to Doxa Digital Press and check out their offerings. I downloaded Bible Explorer 4 for free and now can use CROSS formatted books. Also, you can get Tozer for $35!

Again, Kenneth, congrats on your purchase. I trust it will be very helpful.

Bill


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

Hippo said:


> The best deal that I could find for Logo 3 Scholars edition was at Family Christian Stores - Scholar's Library - Logos Bible Software 3 - Logos Research Systems where you get the Scholars edition with the fairly standard 25% off but you can also use the discount code 1186759 to get a further 20% off ($5 in every $25), reducing the price from:
> 
> Standard with 25% off = $472
> further discount = $90
> Net price = $382
> 
> Which is not bad compared to the retail price of $630.



Is this discount code still good?


----------



## Kenneth_Murphy

If you call directly to Logos phone sales I'm certain they will give you 25% discount off the Scholars packages. If the seminary you attend is on their list then if you purchase during certain windows your discount will be even higher. They can check on that for you as well. The sales person I got was very friendly and even gave me the older pre-pub price on some additional commentaries when I made my main purchase.


----------



## Broadus

At certain times of the year, I think Logos (it may be in conjunction with the particular seminary) offers an academic discount of something like 40%, a phenomenal deal. I'd call Logos and ask about it.

I agree with Kenneth about dealing with them directly. They are great to work with, not at all pushy.

Bill


----------



## DMcFadden

Don't forget the end of the year deals too. I have picked up 600 volumes for pennies per book over the last two "Christmas sales" by Logos.


----------



## Broadus

DMcFadden said:


> Don't forget the end of the year deals too. I have picked up 600 volumes for pennies per book over the last two "Christmas sales" by Logos.



That's a great reminder. Wish I knew what is going to offered before I buy anything else.

Bill


----------

